# Assange has released all unreleased WikiLeaks files.



## Mike Nolan (Sep 14, 2020)

I was just passed a link to all the unreleased files and there is tons of them. Index of /file/  Lets see what can be make of this then.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-17 10:10:16Reaction Score: 2


I'm quite suspicious of Assange - I had come about several websites suspecting he is a limited hangout, and an actor (forgot the links, though).
Real "enenies of the state" died for much less, either in freaky car accidents on bridge pillars, or from heart attacks on a hike or while riding a crack wh*re. Think of the Clinton's enemies, for example.
He and Snowden revealed nothing that had not been rumoured before for years. And he is on record for supporting the official "Evil Arab Terrorist" consiracy theory for 9/11.

And, lo and behold, some sites predicted that the arrest will be the prelude to a new wave of "disclosures", designed to steer the public mood and political events in a certain direction. Like the fall of the US empire.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2019-04-17 14:41:59Reaction Score: 1


At first quick perusal of the files it seems it's a big nothing-burger!  No bomb shells of info just reports, manuals, etc.  That's the info that was going to keep him alive?  Sorry but he is an agent Jew-lie Ass-angel is a deep operative and was featured as a card in the game Illuminatus.  They code their agents names with sodomy, tribal names such as man, ram, son, etc.  He is retiring and will get a new ID and plenty of cash.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-04-17 14:42:52Reaction Score: 2


Assange bores me.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2019-04-17 14:46:40Reaction Score: 0




Magnetic said:


> At first quick perusal of the files it seems it's a big nothing-burger!  No bomb shells of info just reports, manuals, etc.  That's the info that was going to keep him alive?  Sorry but he is an agent Jew-lie Ass-angel is a deep operative and was featured as a card in the game Illuminatus.  They code their agents names with sodomy, tribal names such as man, ram, son, etc.  He is retiring and will get a new ID and plenty of cash.


Are we not allowed to see the code in his name?  Julien Ass-ange(l) is his name.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-17 15:13:34Reaction Score: 1


Yeah Assange is a shill, there is even his card in Illuminati Card Game which "predicted" (more like showed us) a lot of things that happend and will happend!

P:S Yeah they are gonna kill him off as you can see by the name of the card!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-17 15:34:02Reaction Score: 3


Ok, this thing has nothing to do with history. It’s for ATS.


----------

